# [SOLVED] ipw3945 failed loading while booting

## ska_p_te

Hi, 

I have a weird problem with my ipw3945 module, when I start my laptop and it comes to the section of the automodules my ipw3945 doesn't load, but when I reboot my ipw3945 is loading when i boot. 

Does anyone knows a solution

ps: sorry for my english

Greetz 

SkaLast edited by ska_p_te on Thu Nov 16, 2006 6:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## no_hope

 *ska_p_te wrote:*   

> 
> 
> when I start my laptop and it comes to the section of the automodules my ipw3945 doesn't load, but when I reboot my ipw3945 is loading when i boot. 
> 
> 

 

Could you clarify this a bit? Do you get any error messages? Do you mean that you see somewhere ipw3945 being loaded before the modules autoload script runs?

running lsmod will tell you what modules are loaded and dmesg should tell you why a module failed to load. Post output of 

```
dmesg|grep ipw
```

 if the module in fact fails to load.

----------

## yilangmok

I have the same problem.  If I put ipw3945 in modules.autoload, sometimes it loads, sometimes it fails.  If I "modprobe ipw3945" manually, it works fine.

----------

## ska_p_te

Sorry for the misunderstandings. 

I added ipw3945 to my /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

their I load ieee80211 then nvidia then ipw3945

I also ran modules-update

This is what my dmesg | grep ipw outputted when it loads my ipw3945 driver when I boot:

```

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.0.5mpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

```

This is what my dmesg | grep ipw outputted when it doesn't load my ipw3945 driver when I boot:

```

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.0.5mpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

```

I think it's maybe something when my it loads fine and configures my network, it leaves something behind what gives faults on the next boot. 

Because when i boot after my ipw3945 didn't load, it works and if I reboot then, it doesn't work.

somebody knows a solution? 

Greetz ska,

----------

## no_hope

Here are some suggestions:

get rid of ieee80211 from /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6, ipw3945 will load it automatically (if it doesn't, there is something wrong)

make sure that the regulatory daemon, /etc/init.d/ipw3945d, starts up on boot. You can't use the card if the daemon is not running.

also, what version of the driver are you running? I had some problems with older ebuilds. Perhaps running "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge ipw3945 ipw3945d" will fix your problems.

----------

## ska_p_te

my version of ipw is

net-wireless/ipw3945-1.0

Greetz ska

----------

## no_hope

that's pretty old. Run emerge --sync ; ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge ipw3945 ipw3945d

----------

## ska_p_te

The update with ACCEPT_KEYWORDS succeeded and solved the problem. 

Now it loads ipw3945d also, but before I updated my net.eth0 it was configured while I booted I saw it what was used dhcpd of static, but know it goes automaticly, witouth I see anything. 

That's ok, but I'm just wondering why it is. 

How can I set my DNS server in my net.conf file? 

Thanks for the solution. 

Greetz, 

Ska

----------

